# Tjet Fire engine pumper



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Joe Furuli workmanship, bought by Joe Saccomano, traded to me and I added some hoses and think it looks cool. Bob B:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is cool Bob!!! Shrink tubing hose, by chance? Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats one nice firetruck!! wow.. 

Wes


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: yea I hooked up with Joe a couple of weeks ago In Denver he had several of the fire engines with him. but I trade some ford parts for a Car hauler super cool same cab just a different back half
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*double strand black wire*

easy to bend and holds it's shape. the top was otherwise empty and I like this look better, I tried brown shoelaces but they did not look as good. Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats pretty darn cool!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'd almost catch something on fire just to have that truck show up...Sweet!*



Bill Hall said:


> Thats pretty darn cool!


Yeah what Bill said....darn cool Bob! 

Bob...bob a re-bob...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool Truck!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Agree!:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Bob, did you get that truck at the TKO race last weekend?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great job ! Now I am inspired to make a Fire engine off my MARX Ford Truck casting !



Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool pumper & idea for hoses!! ..RL


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*tko show purchase*

yes wheelz


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Bob,
I agree with everyone, cool FT. The firemen on the end caught my eye, they look "vintage". Do you know the maker? I've got a "Vol Fire & Rescue" that needs populate'n. Thanks.......wooff


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

the truck is a Joe Furuli and sold to me by Joe saccomano. I have no idea where fireman bill and his twin will came from. sorry


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought so Bob, I almost bought that Fire truck on Sat, but let it go. Glad you got it, Looks good with the LDH hose on it.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great truck bob!like the riders.and wooff,thats a beautiful track ya got there!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mr_aurora said:


> the truck is a Joe Furuli and sold to me by Joe saccomano. I have no idea where fireman bill and his twin will came from. sorry


I thought they were the two Mexican Firemen, Hose A and Hose B.

Marty

BTW - Kool truck!


----------

